# SOLVED: Excel hangs on startup, Word hangs on startup



## 02befree (Dec 19, 2008)

While doing tech support I ran into this and thought I would post it - especially since the culprit in this problem is Microsoft.
The symptom is when starting Excel or Word, in this case 2007, it hangs and becomes non-responsive and the window goes white. Eventually you have to close it and it asks you if you want to send an Error Report to MS. Starting Word or Excel in Safe Mode is sometimes successful. A very good article from Microsoft explains several possible solutions:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/280504 
I was surprised that when I went in to disable Add-Ins, the one that was causing the problem was Microsoft Office Live Add-In. Disabling this solved the problem. Other posts have noted that a Office Genuine Advantage (OGA) add-in had caused the problem.
Going into the Word Options (or Excel) and selecting Add-Ins, then COM Add-Ins at the bottom and then Go, will allow you to uncheck the add-in and most likely solve your problem.
HTH


----------

